# Who is feeding Earthborn?



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

My girls have been eating the Great Plains Feast for a little over a month. They love it and are doing wonderfully. Nice stool, coats, eyes, etc. After this 28lb bag I will probably get the Coastal Catch.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Timely thread for me. I've just finished one large bag of the Earthborn Coastal Catch with my two dogs. Got to say I'm more pleased than I thought I might be.

I initially tried it because I need to find some options that don't have chicken meal or chicken fat for one of my dogs. Also, the company has a good track record - no recalls whatsoever that I can tell. I think the Coastal Catch has the lowest ash % of their formulas which is another reason I tried it first. I'm thinking of trying the Meadow Feast (lamb) in a couple of months.


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2012)

I feed Costal catch. So far I am very pleased! My Kitties like the cat version too


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I feed it and been pleased with it. Dogs do better on it than many so called better brands. My high energy dogs are eating the Primitive and my allergy dogs rotate between Great Plains and Meadows Feast. They seem to prefer the Meadows Feast. I have fed on bag of the Coastal Catch, but some of my dogs can't have potato so we just stick with Bison and Lamb formulas since they are potato free. I do rotate occasionally with other brands, but we always end up going back to Earthborn.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

*raises hand*

Abbie is on great plains feast right now, this is probably the food she does best on, she's been on it a few times now. She's had primitive natural in the past too. I will probably rotate between GPF, primitive and try her on meadow feast. I'm a litte iffy on tying coastal catch because she tends to get loose stools in the past from fish formulas but maybe we will try it again.

I used to work for Earthborn and really like the company, though, now I'm just a customer lol.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Pip said:


> I feed Costal catch. So far I am very pleased! My Kitties like the cat version too


My kitty was on their dry Wild Sea Catch, but I switched him to an all wet diet. He gets their chicken wet food though.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Rotating Coastal Catch right now with Great Plains up next.
Very, very happy with the results so far and my girls LOVE it. Like, lick the wall and the floor-love.


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

I feed the Primitive formula to my dog's, two seven years olds and my VERY active 7 month olds. Beautiful coats, nice poops and good weights (maybe even a tad skinny, but I prefer that). I also rotate with Grandma Lucy's.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Belles Mom said:


> I feed the Primitive formula to my dog's, two seven years olds and my VERY active 7 month olds. Beautiful coats, nice poops and good weights (maybe even a tad skinny, but I prefer that). I also rotate with Grandma Lucy's.


Yep Emma(my lab) is a tad skinny too, but at the same time she is in shape. She gets 3 cups a day and little Patch gets 2/3 cups a day.


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2012)

I will add that I add raw to my guys diets on at least a weekly if not more basis... 

My lab, Piper, is not skinny, she is actually on the chunk side. But we are testing her Thyroid.

Carlos is skinny right now(For those who didn't read, he was emaciated), but he will hopefully gain and be in a good weight range in the next month or so


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

This food is very HTF were I live, I only got once a bag of the primitive like a year ago.

But recently I found a place were they sell it, but they only have the ocean fusion one, how big is the kibble pieces compared to the primitive?

How the ingredients compare to the propac formulas like the small breed (puppy and adult) and the mini *****? since that is what I use as rotation food for Pompadour.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Bump. someone knows?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

meggels said:


>


I noticed that most of their kibbles are different sizes and shapes (I was buying the 1lb trial bags for my rats before going raw with them as well). Why is that? I'm just curious. Does it affect the food or the dogs ability to eat it? I've just noticed with almost every other kibble, when the flavor is different, they are still the same size/shape. It just seemed weird.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

meggels said:


>


Thank you for the pic, it looks bigger and I can't tell very well but it looks flat also? Pompadour prefers flat kibble.

I also wonder if the ingredients are better to the propac ones I mentioned above or it is almost the same?



Makovach said:


> I noticed that most of their kibbles are different sizes and shapes (I was buying the 1lb trial bags for my rats before going raw with them as well). Why is that? I'm just curious. Does it affect the food or the dogs ability to eat it? I've just noticed with almost every other kibble, when the flavor is different, they are still the same size/shape. It just seemed weird.



yeah that's odd, I think it has to do wit finicky dogs like I said the preferences wit Pompadour wit flat kibble, he also prefers small ones, and dislikes big or round pieces.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's not flat. Its not totally round/circular but definitely not flat.

I also think Earthborn is a big step up frm propac.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

meggels said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not flat. Its not totally round/circular but definitely not flat.
> 
> I also think Earthborn is a big step up frm propac.


Thank you a lot for the info, hmm at least it has a bit of sharp edges that seems to be a factor that Pompadour likes, I hope he likes the flavor.

I will just need to check the dates on the bags, since I don't have an idea from when they arrived to that place (new vet)


----------



## danea (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, I usually don't write. Like to lurk around  ‘cause my English is not that great
But I can help you out with this. 
I fed both earthborn formulas, a year ago. Ocean Fusion was approximately 1 cm in diameter, not flat, they are… puffy. Primitive was smaller, denser. I would even say that it was twice as small.
Ocean Fusion is very easy to chew, but my picky dogs didn't like it, not much flavor there, Primitive tastes better.


> I also wonder if the ingredients are better to the propac ones I mentioned above or it is almost the same?


I have contacted Cindy Montgomery from their customer service and she told me that they use the same quality ingredients in pro pac and earthborn.
So the quality is the same, they just use more variety in earthborn
I personally prefer pro pac over earthborn, because it has lower ash, lower calcium levels, in some formulas (at leas here in Russia) they list meat meal %, and they don't list in earthborn.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

danea said:


> Hi, I usually don't write. Like to lurk around  ‘cause my English is not that great
> But I can help you out with this.
> I fed both earthborn formulas, a year ago. Ocean Fusion was approximately 1 cm in diameter, not flat, they are… puffy. Primitive was smaller, denser. I would even say that it was twice as small.
> Ocean Fusion is very easy to chew, but my picky dogs didn't like it, not much flavor there, Primitive tastes better.
> ...


Thank you for the help.

Is good to know the exact size, and that is easy to chew... hmm Pompadour didn't seem to like the shapes of the primitive (the flavor yes but not the shapes) I did a experiment were I did a paste in the blender wit the kibbles and a bit of water, he did liked it better that way... he is a odd dog, besides liking better small or flat kibble he seems to prefer ones that are more easy to break .

He really dislike bulky, hard, big or round kibbles shapes, I guess is because they are harder to chew for his tiny teeth, so he prefers a shape that can "hold" better between his teeth when he is chewing.


----------



## danea (Oct 25, 2008)

Ocean Fusion and Adult Vantage definitely are easier to chew, even my older Chinese crested with gingivitis could chew it. and it soaks very easily.
But the flavor… it's is ok when fed dry, but after soaking it's almost gone, smells and looks like bread
Had to put tons of canned, which I do anyways, but with Ocean and Vantage I had to put twice as much.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I think the grain inclusive formulas of Earthborn may be bigger and a little less dense. Their grain-free kibbles seem smaller and harder in size. The Earthborn Coastal Catch (grain-free)

Here are the ash/calcium/phosphorus percentages:

Primitive Ash is 12% Ca 2.45 Phos 1.5
Great Plains Ash is 9.8 Ca 1.5 Phos 1.1
Coastal Catch Ash 7.5 Ca 1.3 phos 1.0
Meadow Feast Ash 9.1 Ca 1.2 phos 1.0

My lab doesn't seem able to tolerate chicken anymore so I'm glad that the Coastal Catch she is eating has the lowest ash at 7.5%. The 9.1% ash in Meadow Feast I think is fine if rotating foods. But the Primitive formula I'd totally rule out for my dogs.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

The Great Plains kibble was pretty darn big. Bigger than Acana, but maybe a little bit flatter. Jackson really liked it... I've considered buying another bag, but the 9.8 ash now makes me a tad nervous.

Anyone have the ash levels for Acana's grainfrees? I had e-mailed them about their Singles line, and chicken & burbank potato but not the grain-frees.


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2012)

The costal catch formula(grain free) is the same size and shape as the primitive... I have notived that Taste of the wilds kibbles were different sizes. The fish was round and flat, and the others were smaller , but more spherical.

I too believe Earthborn is a step up from propac


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I got a bag of the ocean fusion and Pompadour really liked it .

It has a cat/fish food smell that he enjoys, I did add a bit of water to the kibbles and He didn't had problems chewing them :biggrin1: , like it was mentioned in this thread they were softer than the primitive even if primitive's pieces are smaller they didn't get too soft in water, so Pompadour didn't like it too mush not even wit the cooked meat topper I always use.


The vet were I got the bag, mentioned that she has some costumers who are sensitive to corn so she she keeps extra bags for sale in case .


----------

